# Infinity wax/plastic wax.



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Had a play with this tonight, bumper was washed and re-washed with an apc at 4/1. 
I am really pleased with the results and recommend it to anyone who is after a trim dressing that will also do rubber inc tyres. Being a soft wax it so easy to apply its a joke just spread with an applicator as you would a normal wax let it cure for a while then buff off done!, great smell too which a lot of exterior dressing lack.











Gonz.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

What's the expected durability of it.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> What's the expected durability of it.


I'm not sure to be honest, I would estimate about 3-4 weeks with this sort of product but I could be way off. 
LukeM did a great review with it on his tyres hopefully he will see this and update us!!

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a quote from Infinity wax themselfs. 


From feedback 6 weeks or there abouts. On plastic it's more reliable than rubber as tyres are all so different. Use this for a more OEM satin finish as supposed to the silicone shine from tyre gels etc



Gonz.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I'm not sure to be honest, I would estimate about 3-4 weeks with this sort of product but I could be way off.
> LukeM did a great review with it on his tyres hopefully he will see this and update us!!
> 
> Gonz.


Ask and you shall receive:lol:
Update on page three.:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387596


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks Superb gonz:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Luke M said:


> Ask and you shall receive:lol:
> Update on page three.:thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387596


Not bad then Luke !!!
I reckon I might get a little more out of it on plastics, time will tell. 
Cheers mate.

Gonz.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

This really is great stuff, really impressive beading too on plastics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Used it on the trims on my mk3 golf lasted a good 3-4 weeks and 3 washes !! Great stuff and loverly finish 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Not bad then Luke !!!
> I reckon I might get a little more out of it on plastics, time will tell.
> Cheers mate.
> 
> Gonz.


I'd reckon so. But like you say it's so easy to apply that even if it got half of what I did you still wouldn't mind reapplying.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a tub of this but haven't had the chance to use it, but after seeing that result gonzo I must give it ago on the daughters motor. Great little review mate:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

chongo said:


> I have a tub of this but haven't had the chance to use it, but after seeing that result gonzo I must give it ago on the daughters motor. Great little review mate:thumb:


Cheers mate
There's something about the presentation of the product too which I really liked, made a change to have it in a tub and a wax rather than a bottle or spray.

Gonz.


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the mention Gonz


----------



## Sharpy296 (Jan 18, 2017)

Going to have to get some of this, there's so much plastic in the xc90 and I'm struggling to find a really good product to return them to black! Thanks for the post and heads up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just ordered some of this wax. The Brother in laws interior trim is turning white so i`ll see how this does.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391780

Here's my review on the wax.

Make sure you take advantage of the 20% discount code too.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks insane, Gonz. Must add some of this to 'collezione Cooks' 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Cookies said:


> That looks insane, Gonz. Must add some of this to 'collezione Cooks'
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


You won't be disappointed mate. 
Lasting very well too, longer than I thought it would on the work horse.

Gonz.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

That's exactly how you expect plastic trim to look, (is it better than back to black though Gonz??   )


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Would this sit ok over something like solution Finnish?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't see why not as long as solution finish has cured and dried.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> Would this sit ok over something like solution Finnish?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


That was a plan of mine!!
Can't see why it wouldn't.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Stokie said:


> That's exactly how you expect plastic trim to look, (is it better than back to black though Gonz??   )


Ooooohhhhh yes.

Although I doubt it will restore faded trim more of a protective dressing. 
I would recommend solution finish if you want to restore.

Gonz.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good gonz and has bought the plastic bumper back to new.
might have to look in to a pot of this


----------

